# Request for articles from International Orchid Journals



## silence882 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for some recent original descriptions of Phrags from some international orchid journals and was hoping some members might have them. I am looking for the following:

*Die Orchidee (Germany):*
Phragmipedium × merinoi O.Gruss, Orchidee (Hamburg) 61: 176 (2010).
Phragmipedium richteri Roeth & O.Gruss, Orchidee (Hamburg) 45(3): back cover (1994).
Phragmipedium × roethianum O.Gruss & Kalina, Orchidee (Hamburg) 49: 245 (1998).
Phragmipedium christiansenianum O.Gruss & Roeth, Orchidee (Hamburg) 52: 76 (2001).
Phragmipedium × colombianum O.Gruss, Orchidee (Hamburg) 62: 30 (2011).

*Caesiana (Italy):*
Phragmipedium tetzlaffianum O.Gruss, Caesiana 15: 37 (2000).

*Orchis (Spain):*
Phragmipedium hirtzii Dodson, Orchis 58: 129 (1988).

*Revista Guatemalensis:*
Phragmipedium monstruosum Archila, Revista Guatemal. 2(3): 5 (1999).
Phragmipedium triandrum Archila, Revista Guatemal. 2(3): 6 (1999).

*Journal of the Hokkaido Orchid Society:*
Phragmipedium chapadense Campacci & R.Takase, J. Hokkaido Orchid Soc. 28(Suppl.): 1 (2000).

If you happen to have electronic copies of these you can share, please e-mail them to me at: [email protected]

Thanks,
--Stephen


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Stephen,

I can help you with several of the mentioned articles. I can help you with the Die Orchidee-articles, the one concerning Phrag. monstruosum and the Phrag. chapadense.

This week I've a quite overloaded calendar, but from coming weekend on I've several days off and will be able to get you the articles. So hang on.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks very much, Rob! I appreciate the help.

--Stephen



Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> I can help you with several of the mentioned articles. I can help you with the Die Orchidee-articles, the one concerning Phrag. monstruosum and the Phrag. chapadense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 6, 2014)

Stephen,

As promised. Check your mailbox.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Smitty!


----------



## eteson (Mar 6, 2014)

chapadense is not longifolium?


----------



## silence882 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Stephen,
> 
> As promised. Check your mailbox.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much, Rob!

--Stephen


----------



## silence882 (Mar 6, 2014)

eteson said:


> chapadense is not longifolium?



I do not know. I'm trying to get more info to see what I think it should be recognized as... a species, variety, or synonym.


----------



## eteson (Mar 7, 2014)

silence882 said:


> I do not know. I'm trying to get more info to see what I think it should be recognized as... a species, variety, or synonym.



Thanks a lot Stephen.

I had never heard about most part of the species of your list... 

I am waiting forward your opinion.


----------



## eteson (Mar 8, 2014)

By the way... i've been trying to get the description of Phrag fischerii for a wile witouth success. Do you have a copy of it Stephen or Rob?


----------



## silence882 (Mar 8, 2014)

eteson said:


> By the way... i've been trying to get the description of Phrag fischerii for a wile witouth success. Do you have a copy of it Stephen or Rob?



Yes, I've got a .pdf of it. Please send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will send it to you.


----------

